# How keep a V exercise in extreme heat?



## Lindsey1420

So, here in the st. louis area we are experiencing some extreme heat!!! I mean triple digits :-\! And the heat index isnt helping any. How can I keep Jack exercise in this kind of conditions? It's 10:30pm here now and it is 95 degrees!!!! Took Jack outside to run and a few laps around the house he was super hot already. Had to put a cool rag on him. 

Any ideas to keep Jack from going crazy, please let me know!


----------



## hotmischief

That is hot. Could you take him swimming? On hot days here in UK (and there certainly haven't been many ) we only ever walks the dogs where there is a lake for them to swim.

If that isn't possible what about a paddling pool for him (they make them especially for dogs) so he can go in and cool off. ) My sister in Austalia keeps one on her patio for her dogs in the summer as they have similar temperatures to you.

Over here a lot of the show peoplle use these cool jackets 8) 8) to keep them cool while they are hanging around all day.

http://www.keepcool.org.uk/dog coats.htm

I am sure you will find them in the US if you google them.


----------



## vizslahel

I wouldnt walk far or at all if its that hot unless there are lakes or some form of water cool off point. I work with canines and have unfortunately seen a few dogs develop heat stroke. Its very rapid and can kill in ten minutes. If your dogs are struggling or appear really warm I wouldnt risk it. Try the paddling pool like hotmischief said. Lower feeds as they wont be doing so much exercise. As for bordem... Try kongs, bones to chew, new toys or puzzles. Even doing simple training with them, even things they know will exercise their brains. If they retrieve... hide a toy in the garden and get them to go find it... anything to keep their brains working.
I would try to avoid the running. 

If they do get too hot try to avoid leaving wet
towels on them as they warm up and trap the heat under the towel making it worse. If using towels only put them on for a few seconds refresh thrm and put them back on.. Better still... Pour water on them or put them in a cool bath or paddling pool. Not freezing but colder than lukewarm. I make sure on hot days in UK i pour water on the heads necks and backs and it does seems to help.

I hope this helps


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Have an indoor play date for them.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Thanks for the advise. Jack does not like pools. But he loves ponds. The pond I take him at is on leash only. I feel bad when it can have off leash time. Its suppose to be this hot for awhile. 100 degree weather is killing us. I will do a search for the cool jacket. Jack isnt much a of retrieve dog but he does like when we hide a good treat and make him find it.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Set the alarm & get him outside at about 6 or 7 am - early mornings are the only time. 

We are leaving for our farm in the morning at about 7 am - putting us there at 7:30. We plan to be home by 11ish. It will probably be in the 90's by then.

This heat is awful!


----------



## texasred

You can use a treadmill to keep them in shape. Its kinda boring for the dog, but its better than nothing.
Keep an eye on the water temps if your taking them to a lake or pond. Some of ours get pretty warm in the heat of the day and will do very little to cool them off.


----------



## kiki

I've had that same trouble here in Ohio. Last week, I took Odie out for about 1 block and he was so hot. Came back home and had to cool him down with wet towels (rinsed every 2 minutes or so with cold water because they warmed up so fast). So, I've taken to trying to get out a bit in the early morning and then playing as much tug and fetch as I can in the house during the day. He's definitely more hyper right now because of it, but as long as I make some effort, he's happy.


----------



## littlelulu

My best hot weather suggestion is to make up some weak beef or chicken broth and freeze it in different sized containers or cake pans (I like to use a deep bundt pan). To make it more exciting, add different balls, toys and treats to the broth before freezing. When frozen, tip it out on the deck, in the yard, or on a cookie tray inside and watch them lick away and try to get to the goods inside. Keeps them busy and cool! I freeze these "pupsicles" in different sizes ahead of time, so I have lots on hand for hot weather. 

Also, in any sort of inclement weather (extreme heat and cold, during storms, etc) we play lots of training games and do mental work inside the house. Nothing tires a V as much as having to think! Things we do:

- Play "find it" with treats or a toy. Sometimes we use kibble and feed part of a meal this way. Take it a step further and name your Vs toys and have them distinguish between them
- Get a muffin tray, fill it with different treats and cover each individual tin with a ball. Put it on the floor and watch your V figure it out
- Play "101 Things to do with a Box". Decide on a behaviour (i.e. put front 2 paws in the box, push box with nose along floor), put a box on the floor, and shape your V to do it using positive reinforcement or a clicker, rewarding every time they get closer to achieving the behaviour you want. 
- Go through all our tricks (wave 'good bye', hand touches, paw, bow, weave through my legs, figure 8s through my legs, crawl, shut the fridge, jump over my arm and leg, etc) or learn a new trick! 
- Get a soft frisbee and practice in the basement (easy to practice short throws and fancy catches inside)
- Do mini obedience drills but make them fun - mix in play
- Make a mini agility course with things around the house
- Play "which hand" - put a treat in one hand, let them sniff both hands, and encourage them to indicate which hand the treat is in with a paw. The cup game is fun, too, where you just put the treats under one cup and get them to choose.
- Puppy pinata - throw a handful of treats into the back yard and let them go at it
- Give them a bully stick and get some work done in the house


----------



## Jimbo15471

Lindsey1420 said:


> So, here in the st. louis area we are experiencing some extreme heat!!! I mean triple digits :-\! And the heat index isnt helping any. How can I keep Jack exercise in this kind of conditions? It's 10:30pm here now and it is 95 degrees!!!! Took Jack outside to run and a few laps around the house he was super hot already. Had to put a cool rag on him.
> 
> Any ideas to keep Jack from going crazy, please let me know!


I am in STL as well so I feel your pain. We live in Fenton and have around 40 acres of parks behind the house with a few ponds/lakes that we walk off leash in. I am sure you could go walking with us anytime if you want to drive depending on where you are. Max plays in the lake and goes swimming which keeps him cool. It is probably a 3-5 mile walk but it he loves it and then we bought a little kiddie pool for him to lay in, in the yard if he wants.


----------



## Lindsey1420

Jimbo15471 said:


> Lindsey1420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, here in the st. louis area we are experiencing some extreme heat!!! I mean triple digits :-\! And the heat index isnt helping any. How can I keep Jack exercise in this kind of conditions? It's 10:30pm here now and it is 95 degrees!!!! Took Jack outside to run and a few laps around the house he was super hot already. Had to put a cool rag on him.
> 
> Any ideas to keep Jack from going crazy, please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in STL as well so I feel your pain. We live in Fenton and have around 40 acres of parks behind the house with a few ponds/lakes that we walk off leash in. I am sure you could go walking with us anytime if you want to drive depending on where you are. Max plays in the lake and goes swimming which keeps him cool. It is probably a 3-5 mile walk but it he loves it and then we bought a little kiddie pool for him to lay in, in the yard if he wants.
Click to expand...

We got Jack a kiddie pool and he is afraid of it :-\. Not sure why though. We things settle down for us I would love Jack to play with another V.


----------



## Jimbo15471

Yeah, max felt the same way about the kiddie pool at first. Then one day I just saw him lay in it.


----------

